# :D Hilfe beim Zusammensetzen meines PC's



## nijamzc (23. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Seit längerem überlege ich mir einen schönen PC zu holen mit dem man schön Gamen kann, sei es LoL, WoW (andere MMORPGS), CoD, BF oder ähnliches auf Hohen bis Höchsten Einstellung problemlos Spielen kann. Ich habe ein MAX Budget von 500-550 Euro. Das Problem ist das ich mich in diesem Gebiet 0 auskenne und ich euch um Hilfe bitten würde.. Ich habe mir trotzdem mal paar PC Teile ausgesucht, die aus 9 Teilen bestehen. lch werde diese mal auflisten und fange mit den teuersten Teilen an: 

2048MB MSI GeForce GTX 950 Gaming 2G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-_1011035.html

AMD FX Series FX-6300 6x 3.50GHz So.AM3+ BOX
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...OX_818299.html

ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...il_912324.html

400 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...nze_857816.htm

1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...-s_775365.html

8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...it_794504.html

Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...au_977989.html

Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 Tower Kühler
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...er_624936.html

LG Electronics DH18NS50 DVD-ROM SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...lk_994360.html

Die Gesamtsumme Beträgt € 515,70 was mich überrascht hat 
Was meint ihr dazu? Wie findet ihr es? Wo würdet ihr etwas verändern? Ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen


----------



## DocHN83 (23. September 2015)

Also mit max Details wirds bei dem Budget zumindest bei BF vermutlich nix werden, aber hoch wird bei den meisten Spielen schon gehen. 
Als Prozessor würd ich aber nen i5 4460 nehmen, und als Grafikkarte ne R9 270X. Beides ist stärker im Vergleich zu deinen Komponenten (bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher), speziell der Prozessor.
Als Mainboard dann eins mit entsprechendem Sockel und H97 Chip für 70-80 Euro. Und um sicher zu gehen lieber ein Netzteil mit 450 Watt.
Dafür vielleicht erstmal nur den Boxed Kühler nutzen - ich bin mit der Geräuschentwicklung von meinem zufrieden - bin aber auch keine ultraleise Fetischist.


----------



## svd (23. September 2015)

Hast du Probleme damit, gegebenenfalls gebraucht zu kaufen? Vlt einen Prozessor auf eBay zu ersteigern?
Mein Tipp wäre da ein Core i5-2400. Den kannst du für unter 80€ bekommen und ist idR flotter als ein 8er FX. 
Einfach mal bis max 80€ inkl. Versand mitbieten.

Dazu gehört ein Mainboard mit dem Sockel 1155. Ein neues mit dem günstigen, aber zweckmäßigen, H61 Chipsatz kostet keine 40€.
Hast du mal vor, eine SSD einzubauen, wäre aber eines mit wenigstens 1x SATA 6GB/s empfehlenswert.

Als CPU Kühler nimmst du dafür den Arctic Freezer 13 CO.

Als Grafikkarte... hier im Kleinanzeigenforum verkauft ein User seine Sapphire Dual-X R9 270X OC für 100€ exkl. Versand.
Die ist, im Schnitt, ein klein wenig schneller als die GTX950.

Okay, wo sind wir jetzt... 80€ (CPU) + 40€ (Board) + 25€ (Kühler) + 110€ (Grafikkarte) = 255€.

Dazu kommen deine 50€ (Netzteil) + 45€ (HDD) + 40€ (RAM) + 30€ (Gehäuse) + 12€ (Laufwerk) = 177€.

Macht unterm Strich 432€. Passt, würde ich sagen. 
Bis du bei den 500€ bist, kannst du noch eine nette Maus oder Headset dazupacken. Oder ein XBox 360 Pad.


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2015)

nijamzc schrieb:


> Die Gesamtsumme Beträgt € 515,70 was mich überrascht hat
> Was meint ihr dazu? Wie findet ihr es? Wo würdet ihr etwas verändern? Ich freue mich auf eure Meinungen


 Also, die Änderungen hängen davon ab, was der Grund dafür ist, dass du überrascht warst ^^   Wenn es nämlich so sein sollte, dass du mit einem teureren PC gerechnet hast, dann ist mein Tipp: auf jeden Fall das Budget lieber ausreizen oder gar um ca 100€ erhöhen und was mehr ausgeben! Du hast bei der Preisklasse durch 50-100€ mehr gleich auch 30-50% mehr Leistung zu erwarten.


----------



## Typhalt (24. September 2015)

Also ich würde dir auf jeden Fall vom FX 6300 abraten.. Da ist ein i3 Prozessor besser zum Spielen geeignet. Ich würde dir auch raten dein Budget um mindestens 50€ anzuheben, dann kannst du dir ein System zusammen stellen, was alle aktuellen Spiele mindestens auf hoch packt. Habe da mal was für 600€ zusammen gestellt. Das sollte ein anständiges System sein, woran du auch freude haben wirst. Falls du das Budget keinesfalls erhöhen kannst, kannst du auch den i5 4440 im Warenkorb durch folgende ersetzen: Intel Core i3 4160 2x 3.60GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware. Das wären dann 60€ weniger, wo du dann wieder ungefähr in deinem Budget bist. 

Und wenn dir gebrauchte teile nichts ausmachen, kannst auch getrost den Vorschlag von SVD annehmen.


EDIT: Total den Warenkorb vergessen  Hier der Warenkorb: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2214574d1eecb8adc9bc685e5e63b7c34fe80ac9141df


----------



## nijamzc (24. September 2015)

Hab mir das mal angeguckt und hab auch gemerkt wenn ich 50+ drauflege das ich auch mehr Leistung kriege.. Muss ehrlich sein das ich deine Zusammenstellung sehr schön finde. Ja ich hatte mal gehört das die fx6300 nicht so gut sei.. zum glück hab ich noch eine Bestätigung gekriegt.


----------



## nijamzc (24. September 2015)

Ja ich war überrascht das dass so wenig war und ich damit nicht gerechnet habe. Ja ich werde wahrscheinlich mein Budget bis auf 50+ anheben


----------



## nijamzc (24. September 2015)

Okay danke dir ja wie gesagt das mit dem  Prozessor hatte ich mal gehört zum glück noch eine Bestätigung gekriegt  Also um mehr Leistung rauszuholen würde ich auch 50+ mehr ausgeben d.h bis 600.


----------



## nijamzc (24. September 2015)

Das stimmt schon das man mit gebrauchten Teilen einiges an Geld spart, muss aber sagen das ich nicht so der Fan von Gebraucht bin trotzdem danke dir für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2015)

Ich hab für einen anderen Thread zufällig einen passenden PC zusammengestellt:  PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de  der kostet dort mit Zusammenbau ca. 630€ , aber MIT Windows. Wenn du Windows rausnimmst, hast du c.a 550€. Als CPU kannst du auch auf einen i5-4460 gehen, dann kostet der PC ca 610€. Natürlich kannst du die Teile auch bei einem anderen Shop zusammenstellen.  Und du kannst natürlich auch noch nen "guten" CPU-Kühler reinnehmen.


----------



## nijamzc (24. September 2015)

Super danke dir das werd ich mir mal angucken!


----------

